# General > Politics >  SNP Highland MPs fail to show up for vital meetings to save last emergency Coastguard

## rob murray

SNP MPs failed to turn up to a series of crucial meetings to save the last remaining emergency Coastguard tug in the north of Scotland.
None of the partys five Highlands and Islands MPs attended any of the three meetings in Edinburgh earlier this year that resulted in the Coastguard vessel inOrkney being retained.
The lack of a second tug based in the Western Isles, after it was cut by the Tories in 2012, is cited as one of the factors that led to the 17,000-ton Transocean Winner oil rig being washed ashore on Lewis last week. *Failed to attend  : SNP MPs Brendan O'Hara, Drew Hendry, Ian Blackford, Angus MacNeil and Paul Monaghan*

----------


## tonkatojo

> SNP MPs failed to turn up to a series of crucial meetings to save the last remaining emergency Coastguard tug in the north of Scotland.
> None of the party’s five Highlands and Islands MPs attended any of the three meetings in Edinburgh earlier this year that resulted in the Coastguard vessel inOrkney being retained.
> The lack of a second tug based in the Western Isles, after it was cut by the Tories in 2012, is cited as one of the factors that led to the 17,000-ton Transocean Winner oil rig being washed ashore on Lewis last week. *Failed to attend : SNP MPs Brendan O'Hara, Drew Hendry, Ian Blackford, Angus MacNeil and Paul Monaghan*



I suppose they all must have had more important business to attend to, what I fail to imagine what it could be with lives-pollution at risk .

----------


## Recycle it

> I suppose they all must have had more important business to attend to, what I fail to imagine what it could be with lives-pollution at risk .


Another shamefull saga in the SNP  Hidden Tartan Tory Story.

----------

